# Seeking women who have become single mothers through choice



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello 
I'm a long-time member of FF and regular poster. I'm also a journalist. 
After seven years of failed attempts (IVF and adoption) my attempts to have a family as a single woman have come to an end.  However, I would love the opportunity to write a really strong, positive piece about some single women who HAVE conceived and now have (or are about to have) families. 
I'll use my own experiences as a hook and reference point for the feature but would love to hear from anyone interested in taking part. 
I'm looking for single women - any age - who are parenting alone or are expecting a baby. I would need you to be named and photographed and - also - it would be great if there could be some little ones in the photos too.
Since I've been through what you have I will make sure anything I write is accurate, responsible and positive and will let any participant see what I've written before publication. 
FF have kindly permitted that anyone interested, or seeking more information, contact me via PM. 
Thanks...


----------

